
Female chess players forced to wear hijab at world championship in Iran - jhonnycano
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/09/29/female-chess-players-accuse-governing-body-of-sex-discrimination/
======
sremani
This is not appropriate. Iran should not have demanded any of this crap. This
is beyond objectionable. If you are hosting a world event, you adjust to the
norms of the world not the other way round. I am amazed there are apologists
for this kind of behavior and top of it turning it into criticism of America.

------
rzhikharevich
Sounds completely illogical to me. So why don't they force the participants to
convert to Islam then, if they want them to conform to its dogmas anyways?

------
aaron695
Can a female from Papua New Guinea play without wearing a shirt in the "ultra
religious" country of the USA?

~~~
chucksmash
According to [1], the answer seems to be yes by and large.

[1]: [http://gotopless.org/topless-laws](http://gotopless.org/topless-laws)

~~~
aaron695
I think we all know in practice they would be arrested in most states, even if
there were no eventual charges. (Similar to what would happen in Iran)

~~~
Sideloader
Why is this being down voted? Do readers of this board really think a woman
chess player from Papua New Guinea would be allowed to participate in a chess
tournament on American soil if she refuses to conform to the US cultural norm
that requires a woman cover her upper body when outside the home?

------
11thEarlOfMar
Is there an example of a social norm that is acceptable in Iran, but would get
you jailed in, say, Germany?

~~~
fred_is_fred
Stoning someone to death? Supporting terrorism? Plenty others I figure.

~~~
gonvaled
Selling guns? Waterboarding? Bombing countries? Detaining people without due
process? Of the top of my head.

------
Sideloader
Rebel Media, the publishers of this piece, is Ezra Levant's project. He's a
Canadian far-right agitator/performance artist with a particular hate on for
Muslims. His shtick is OTT whining about Muslims and "leftists". He did,
however, expose Canada's draconian quasi-judicial speech "police" as the
totalitarian farce it is, so kudos for that. But for the most part he is
pushing an agenda and his fact checking is...slightly biased. Just thought I'd
mention that as this type of overt political stuff is usually frowned upon at
HN.

------
threeseed
Not sure why this is being posted on HN but anyway.

Iran like all countries have certain cultural norms. I am not allowed to chew
gum in Singapore. I am not allowed to drink alcohol publicly in places like
Dubai. I am not allowed to smoke outside in the city in parts of Australia. I
am not allowed to wear full body swimsuits in parts of France. Welcome to the
world.

~~~
tmptmp
>>Iran like all countries have certain cultural norms. I am not allowed to
chew gum in Singapore. I am not allowed to drink alcohol publicly in places
like Dubai. I am not allowed to smoke outside in the city in parts of
Australia. I am not allowed to wear full body swimsuits in parts of France.
Welcome to the world.

Need to change _slightly_. I, whether a man or a woman, am not allowed to chew
gum in Singapore. I, whether a man or a woman, am not allowed to drink alcohol
publicly in places like Dubai. I, whether a man or a woman, am not allowed to
smoke outside in the city in parts of Australia. I, whether a man or a woman,
am not allowed to wear full body swimsuits in parts of France. Welcome to the
world.

But I, only because am a woman, and because the barbaric Islamic sharia law
treats women as second class citizens, have to wear hijab/burqa in Iran (or
other Islmaic country). Welcome to Islam.

edit: typo

~~~
toomanybeersies
Because I am a man, I am allowed to be topless outside in NYC. I wouldn't if I
was a woman.

The hijab worn in Iran is a lot less restrictive than the hijab worn in a lost
of other Muslim countries. I would join in the outrage if the chess players
were forced to wear a niqab, but requiring people to wear a loose headscarf is
hardly oppression of the worst degree.

~~~
x1798DE
Not a particularly good example, women can be topless in NYC:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2015/08/24/434315957/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2015/08/24/434315957/topless-in-new-york-the-legal-case-that-makes-going-
top-free-legal-ish)

~~~
gonvaled
Which is exactly why as many women as men are going topless in NYC, right?

I could be misguided and maybe women have less tendency of going topless. Do
you have any studies at hand?

~~~
x1798DE
No one said it's popular, just that it's not _illegal_.

~~~
gonvaled
And I am saying that because it is legal it does not mean it is accepted. You
don't have the weight of the state, but the weight of society.

------
luzvioleta
Why the hell is this flagged?

